# Clausing Colchester 13" 8000 series lathe parts  or drawings



## wally6800 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,
 I just got a Clausing Colchester 13" 8000 series lathe. The gib in the topslide needs to be replaced. I am looking for a replacement part or a drawing or sketch of the part that I can use to make a replacement.

I would also like to locate a collet closer for this machine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Wally


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 15, 2014)

Call or e-mail Clausing.  All they need is the serial number of your machine.  Located on the front edge of the bed on the far right.  They will e-mail you a pdf of the parts list and diagrams.  I've gotten them for three different machines over the years at no cost.  They still have a decent selection of NOS parts for older machines but they are $$$.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice machine.   Gi is right call Clausing first.  Even if it is not in stock they can usually get it for you (made to OE by someone using their prints) and ya be sitting down when you see the price.   Also might try this guy.   I have no connection just a source Im aware of.  http://fdk3co.com/colchester.htm


----------



## wally6800 (Dec 15, 2014)

Cheeseking said:


> Nice machine.   Gi is right call Clausing first.  Even if it is not in stock they can usually get it for you (made to OE by someone using their prints) and ya be sitting down when you see the price.   Also might try this guy.   I have no connection just a source Im aware of.  http://fdk3co.com/colchester.htm




Thanks to both of you Guys for the imput.

I was in contact with Clausing two weeks ago. I asked for a price on the topslide gib for my machine. I got a quote  for that little part that was just shy of 4 figures.  I thought , " There must be a mistake here, maybe 2 decimal places. Yes, that must be it, but No that wasn't it and the price they quoted was correct.". 

I would like to get a drawing for the part and do it my self but I am not sure that Clalusing would do that. I will give it a try . Worst case would  be a firm NO!!!!!.

I wonder if it would be possible to get a sketch from someone that has a similar machine?  Anybody ????

Thanks again 

Wally


----------

